# Phoenix Police Officer David Uribe



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

PHOENIX -- A police officer was shot in the head and left in extremely critical condition after pulling over a reported stolen car in northwest Phoenix on Tuesday.

Police spokesman Sgt. Randy Force said the officer was taken to John C. Lincoln Hospital-North Mountain with a bullet wound to the head.

What happened leading up to the shooting was unclear. The shooting itself was reported by witnesses.

"Our story starts with the officer falling over backward. There were no dispatches or communications," Force said. "He's been shot in the head. So we'll probably never be able to answer that question."

The officer was identified as David Uribe, a 22-year veteran of the department. He has a son who is also a Phoenix police officer.

The last communication from Uribe was a license plate check at 11:10 a.m. made from his car, Force said. The plate was identified as that of a stolen car from Scottsdale.

Several witnesses started calling 911 for help after seeing the officer, who was standing at the side of a maroon Chevy Monte Carlo, fall over, Force said.

Following the late morning shooting, police were conducting an extensive manhunt for two people who were in the Monte Carlo.

They drove off after the shooting but abandoned the car in a residential area several blocks away.

Police cordoned off the neighborhood, locked down two schools for the afternoon and were searching for the suspects.


----------

